# SXK Billet Box Clone Review



## Rob Fisher (4/7/17)

I couldn’t handle not knowing how good or bad the clone of my much-loved Billet Box was so despite my better judgement I ordered one from China along with a clone Exocet and Insider. Obviously, I wanted to hate on the clone in a big way but I kept my opinions open because there are a lot of happy clone owners out there. Let’s ignore the ethics issue because that will only denigrate into war again and that’s not the purpose of the review. I will ignore any trolls or comments that will generate bad blood (and just delete the posts) because that is not the intention at all. People want to really know so this is an honest review.





I chose the 70 watt version and started with the Exocet clone. On the surface, the clone looks pretty damn good and on the exterior it’s very difficult if not impossible to tell the clone from the original. Doors fit well. Only once I tried one of my fancy panel sets did I realise the cone is not quite a 1:1 clone because on the boro panel side the fancy panels have a small side to side movement. On the fire button side, they fitted perfectly. Internally the finish is not 100% perfect like the original but that is not an issue at all and it’s just machine marks.

The boro tank seems fine and the only way to see the difference is the lighter colour of the seal.

I love my integrated drip tips because it makes life so easy so I grabbed one to install. Houston, we have a problem… the threads on the 510 are different to the original. So, if you have a clone beware you cannot get the integrated drip tips or any add ons that screw into the 510 hole. Not a major issue I will live with one of my standard drip tips… they fit nice and tight into the clone 510 hole.

Built the clone Exocet and the parts fit a lot looser together than the original (and I actually liked that because the original can be a bit tight at times). There wasn’t any difference in doing the build and wicking. The only difference I could see was the screws on the clone are Philips head and the original are standard screws. Also, the colour of the peak on the bottom pin are different.

Coiled and wicked no issues and filled the boro tank and popped it into the clone. With trepidation, I set the power to 28 watts (and the screen was plenty bright enough and the chip seems just fine) and popped the panels on and proceeded to vape…

Wow I see the appeal because it was very difficult to tell the difference between the original and the clone. And for the first boro tank full it was brilliant… then I refilled it a second time and for a while it was just great… then all of a sudden, I started getting dry hits? And I have never had a dry hit on my originals ever… opened up to see if I could see any issues and couldn’t find fault… it was late so I put it down grabbed an original and went to bed… woke up this morning and picked up the clone and it seemed A-OK and I thought it was just a funny once off issue and for 10 minutes it was 100% fine and then bang… again dry hits… I know some of the chaps on the forum have reported the same issue and I have seen any solutions or reasons.

This afternoon I thought I would try again and this time with the Insider clone… short story… fine to OK for a few minutes and then dry hits… OK test over… the clone atties seem to be problematical and I just don’t have the time or inclination to persevere with them.

The SXK Billet Box is pretty well made and if you can’t afford an original or just not prepared to pay the price of an original it’s a pretty good option… I hope someone can find out why the clone atties are giving the dry hit issue and whether it’s related to the BB, the chip or the build of the atty or the way it’s wicked I just don’t know. But if you can find an original Exocet then you are sorted!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Deckie (4/7/17)

Fair review Rob. I have 3 sxk Billet Boxes & I use the exocet and gave never had dry hits. More than likely wicking is too much.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Petrus (4/7/17)

Excellent review @Rob Fisher, I also bought a clone before pulling the trigger on a original, because of price and yes, difficult to lay your hands on. You are spot on, the cloned atty's is rubbish. This is my opinion and I had problems with cloned atty's in the past as well. The only atty that is working for me is the insider, and that after I tighten the positive connection screw at the bottom, that said, I did it with four. It would definitely be interested to test the clone with a Authentic atty? Build quality is spot on with some minor flaws as you pointed out, but I presume that is the difference between R1400 and R8000. Am I glad I bought one? Yes, that is why I bought three. I would suggest for a newbie to buy the DNA version. For me the vape is.....better and definitely better battery life.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/17)

Deckie said:


> Fair review Rob. I have 3 sxk Billet Boxes & I use the exocet and gave never had dry hits. More than likely wicking is too much.



Thanks @Deckie! Nope it's not the wicking... I'm a real expert in wicking the exocet... there is something else a foot... but if you are referring to the Insider you may well be spot on. Never liked the original either.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Deckie! Nope it's not the wicking... I'm a real expert in wicking the exocet... there is something else a foot... but if you are referring to the Insider you may well be spot on. Never liked the original either.


I have the same issue on the SXK Exocet, Rob. Very strange and I'm still on a mission to find out why it's happening. I identified one cause (the bottom pin on the Exocet can loosen in order to move the positive post - as you know - but on the clone it has a tendency to jump loose if you move the coil while wicking. Fastening it again solves the jumping ohms and the subsequent dry hits.

However, that is only the one cause and not the reason for the random dry hits I'm getting at the moment. It'd vape completely fine for a bit and then boom, suddenly. Doing dry puffs produces lots of bubbles and pulls the juice into the wick again (and if you do one dry puff before an actual puff you'll never get a dry hit, but who wants to do that, right?)

So that leaves 2 culprits: wicking (doubtful) and vacuum/airlock (more likely). What makes airlock even more likely for me, is the fact that when you remove the Boro-side panel and put it back, the dry hits mysteriously disappear for a bit. In other words, after you introduced more air to the whole affair. I'll be damned if I'm going to be stumped, though. If it doesn't work, then so be it - but then I want to know exactly why it's not working  So I got some more Boro's to have side-by-side tests, and will play around with it. Either way we're going to find an answer here.

PS: Have you tried (or are you willing to try, in the name of science) your authentic Exocet in the SXK Boro (which is in the SXK BB)? And then the auth Exocet inside the auth Boro inside the SXK BB. Annnnd then the SXK Exocet inside the auth Boro inside the SXK BB. In for a penny, in for a pound  Just kidding, obviously - I don't expect you to swap parts out like a bored pathologist.

Only problem with the airlock theory is that, on paper, it makes no good sense either. It can't be the Boro, it seals properly and airflow isn't a factor as it's fed into the Exocet directly. The Exocet chimney not properly sealing also doesn't make sense - it would cause leaking, but not dry hits.

I'd ask one of the engineers at work to look at it, but I'd have tools thrown at me if I bother them with this 

But I think we can all agree, there's nothing as bad as blissfully vaping on a pineapple-lychee menthol and then suddenly getting a tongbekakking of a dry hit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Petrus (5/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I have the same issue on the SXK Exocet, Rob. Very strange and I'm still on a mission to find out why it's happening. I identified one cause (the bottom pin on the Exocet can loosen in order to move the positive post - as you know - but on the clone it has a tendency to jump loose if you move the coil while wicking. Fastening it again solves the jumping ohms and the subsequent dry hits.
> 
> However, that is only the one cause and not the reason for the random dry hits I'm getting at the moment. It'd vape completely fine for a bit and then boom, suddenly. Doing dry puffs produces lots of bubbles and pulls the juice into the wick again (and if you do one dry puff before an actual puff you'll never get a dry hit, but who wants to do that, right?)
> 
> ...


@aktorsyl, I still believe it is a bad batch of Exo's. The test part with the authentic.... that makes perfect sence, I hope oom Rob can help.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> PS: Have you tried (or are you willing to try, in the name of science) your authentic Exocet in the SXK Boro (which is in the SXK BB)? And then the auth Exocet inside the auth Boro inside the SXK BB. Annnnd then the SXK Exocet inside the auth Boro inside the SXK BB. In for a penny, in for a pound  Just kidding, obviously - I don't expect you to swap parts out like a bored pathologist.



I will unpack it and give that a try in the name of Science!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Darth Vaper (5/7/17)

I'd also be very interested in the swap-test results!
I recently bought a SXK Billet Box with a SXK Insider and, despite some early build issues causing muted flavour, I'm actually really enjoying the Insider now... good flavour and not a single dry hit. And I can run the tank right down to empty.
I have been very intrigued to get an Exocet though, as it seems to have the edge in the flavour department, but would love to know more about what the cause of these problems are first.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (5/7/17)

Oh, and I think this is an awesome thread @Rob Fisher - the insight on the performance of the clones coming from someone with so much experience with the originals (and someone who also only uses XXX) is hugely valuable for us mere mortals

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (5/7/17)

I gotta giv props here where it's due @Rob Fisher we know ur stance on clones and u hav many originals yet u were up to try the sxk. That's really proper to giv the guys a review and a take on differences between the two. I am sure the atties don't stand up to the originals. I for one and many more of my colleagues very much appreciate this!! Big ups

Reactions: Agree 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/7/17)

Very interesting @Rob Fisher . Pity about the issues. That would drive me insane.

A bit of perspective here... the dna clone is roughly 140USD delivered.
An authentic is 270USD not delivered and with no atty.

The clone is roughly half the price

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (5/7/17)

@Rob Fisher Dibs before you chuck it in the Gorge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## skola (5/7/17)

I've got a pair of Exocets and Boros that have the same build and thankfully I have not had a single dry hit.. Very happy with the SXK BB and Exo's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/17)

Great insightful review @Rob Fisher 
Thanks for the efforts
Didnt think I would see the day you would buy a BB clone and compare it to what you know well. 
Respect!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Petrus said:


> @aktorsyl, I still believe it is a bad batch of Exo's. The test part with the authentic.... that makes perfect sence, I hope oom Rob can help.



I have an Exo from 3 different batches... The first ever exo batch was a gift from a forum member, and I passed on to another forum member, which worked flawlessly for both of us. The 2nd batch happened to be with @Sir Vape where I had issues with the o-rings and fluctuating resistances. Got another one from the Sirs and now its working perfectly fine

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Petrus (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> I have an Exo from 3 different batches... The first ever exo batch was a gift from a forum member, and I passed on to another forum member, which worked flawlessly for both of us. The 2nd batch happened to be with @Sir Vape where I had issues with the o-rings and fluctuating resistances. Got another one from the Sirs and now its working perfectly fine


@Amir, I also had an issue with o rings with one of the Exocet atty's, and the spares kept on braking, even if I soaked it in PG

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (5/7/17)

Has anybody used the skx with a prebuilt coil option? I hear they can use nautilus coils (i love em). If so, how was the vape and ease of use? Dry hits? Battery life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Roodt said:


> Has anybody used the skx with a prebuilt coil option? I hear they can use nautilus coils (i love em). If so, how was the vape and ease of use? Dry hits? Battery life?



Too much air for MTL on nautilus 1.8ohm coils so flavor is muted, throat hit is dull and uninteresting. SSOCC Kanger something something clapton with black ring is nice but needs high wattage so poor for battery life. The non-clapton red ring one is weak in flavor

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> Too much air for MTL on nautilus 1.8ohm coils so flavor is muted, throat hit is dull and uninteresting. SSOCC Kanger something something clapton with black ring is nice but needs high wattage so poor for battery life. The non-clapton red ring one is weak in flavor


Tried it on the Nautilus 0.7 bvc too. It's quite horrible 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

OK unpacked the SXK BB Clone and took an authentic Boro and Exo and did the build, wicked and filled with XXX. I really don't know if it's my imagination or not but it already feels and tastes better... let see how we go during the day and see if the same issue raises it's head. I had to change the drip tip as well... hate that plastic kak one.

Reactions: Like 5 | Useful 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

I am willing to bet that the issue is with the clone exocet. Time will tell. The Clone BB seems OK and the vape from the 70 watt chip is just fine!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am willing to bet that the issue is with the clone exocet. Time will tell. The Clone BB seems OK and the vape from the 70 watt chip is just fine!
> View attachment 100347


Yup, that is quite possible. What I don't understand is why people are reporting the Insiders are doing it too, though. Hence my suspicion that it could also be the clone Boro.

You have the auth Boro in there at the moment, so let's see what happens.

PS: Thanks again for testing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

One boro tank emptied with no issues... refilled and here we go again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> One boro tank emptied with no issues... refilled and here we go again!


Definitely hope we can get to the bottom of this.. I got into the habit of doing 1 dry puff per normal puff by now to force the wicking, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> Too much air for MTL on nautilus 1.8ohm coils so flavor is muted, throat hit is dull and uninteresting. SSOCC Kanger something something clapton with black ring is nice but needs high wattage so poor for battery life. The non-clapton red ring one is weak in flavor



Thank you. Appreciate the feedback.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (5/7/17)

I haven't had a single dry hit using the Insider (everything clone).
Might be the exception, but thought it worth mentioning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/7/17)

Good luck Oom @robfisher, I've been very lucky, no dry hits on my Exoclone, apart from when I vape it bone dry.... 
Thanx for the honest review, I enjoyed the read. And thanx for bringing the BB to my attention, it's probably the most influential device I've ever bought. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

If anyone wants to part with theirs at a low low price let me know. This is my dream mod, just wish i had the finances

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> I haven't had a single dry hit using the Insider (everything clone).
> Might be the exception, but thought it worth mentioning


Sounds promising. I'll try the Insider this weekend, I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

The SXK Clone with authentic boro and authentic Exocet passed with flying colours... no issues at all.

The last test now... Clone BB, Clone Boro and Authentic Exocet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/7/17)

@Rob Fisher , you doing an excellent thing here !
Thanks for all the testing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (5/7/17)

I have tighten the positive screw on all my Insider atty's, about 4 tanks on each Billet Box, no dry hits. I think I am stupid, when I wick my Exocet, leaking issues. But..........I still prefer squonking

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Scouse45 (5/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher , you doing an excellent thing here !
> Thanks for all the testing!!


Agree with @Silver this is really good of u for all the peeps here including myself that has an sxk BB

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (5/7/17)

@Rob Fisher Just saw this thread now. When I realised it was yours, I fell on the floor and injured my coccyx. My lawyers will be in touch with yours.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Pixstar (5/7/17)

Jokes aside, nice one Rob.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The SXK Clone with authentic boro and authentic Exocet passed with flying colours... no issues at all.
> 
> The last test now... Clone BB, Clone Boro and Authentic Exocet.
> View attachment 100376


You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar. You may now choose the finest stallion from my stables.
I'm pretty sure all the SXK owners are watching this thread like a hawk at the moment

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

The clone Boro tank also seems just fine... I'm convinced the problem is with the clone atty... the clone exocet and clone Insider. Some people have had zero issues with thier clone atties and my guess is not all batches are the same... but at the price i guess you can buy 5 of them... test them and throw the lemons into the gorge! 

Thanks for reading... going to pass on the clone to a friend and head back to my authentics! But I will try find him a decent clone atty first.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (5/7/17)

Thanks again Rob! If you do get the chance before passing the clone kit on, would love to know how the clone Exo holds out in your original BB and Boro. Don't want to sound like I'm pushing my luck though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> Thanks again Rob! If you do get the chance before passing the clone kit on, would love to know how the clone Exo holds out in your original BB and Boro. Don't want to sound like I'm pushing my luck though



@Darth Vaper I did do that a while back and I must say it did not perform... I thought it was just in my mind but then when I set it up again in the clone BB it was still not lekker... I don't rate the clone Exocet's that I have tested at all. But as I said in a previous post it would appear that there are different batches because some people are very happy with them... I'm not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Darth Vaper (5/7/17)

Okay thanks @Rob Fisher I guess that settles that then... think I'll need to put my Reo up for sale so that I can set my sights on an authentic Exocet then


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Darth Vaper I did do that a while back and I must say it did not perform... I thought it was just in my mind but then when I set it up again in the clone BB it was still not lekker... I don't rate the clone Exocet's that I have tested at all. But as I said in a previous post it would appear that there are different batches because some people are very happy with them... I'm not.



I had a clone exo that I passed on to a friend with an authentic bb... he too reported minor niggling issues like poor o-rings and less than snug fitting parts. He rates the authentic as a 10 and the clone as an 8. I wasn't surprised tho because with the clone Exocet the quality control isn't their primary concern. I went through 3 batches before I found one I can live with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> Okay thanks @Rob Fisher I guess that settles that then... think I'll need to put my Reo up for sale so that I can set my sights on an authentic Exocet then



Getting an authentic Exocet may prove to be really difficult because Hellfire are no longer making them (really stupid move in my not so humble opinion). The Insider is available from time to time but I'm not a fan and I really should try it again... but there is a new bridge making it's debut in 12 days time and that's the Flow which is a postless deck atty for the BB. I am on the list for the first run and will review it as soon as it arrives.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> I went through 3 batches before I found one I can live with.



That means I need to try another one because the 2 I have both suck noogies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> That means I need to try another one because the 2 I have both suck noogies!



The latest batch at sir vape seems to be working properly. I did find subtle differences in the batches I went through. One even had a slightly larger deck with more space between the posts and accommodated a 3ID coil with room to spare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Amir said:


> The latest batch at sir vape seems to be working properly. I did find subtle differences in the batches I went through. One even had a slightly larger deck with more space between the posts and accommodated a 3ID coil with room to spare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm. Okay, you've piqued my interest. I'm trying the latest one now (I ordered both the Exocet and Insider from the latest batch). The Insider in that batch is a mess. Positive post is all skew. But the Exocet looks promising.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Ok, so to report on that experiment:

Used the new Exocet, and the new (black) Boro tank. First observation: the glass on the black Boro is a MUCH tighter fit. Maybe a bit too much, but it moves so, eh.

Second observation: The positive post on the new Exocet doesn't loosen nearly as easily as the first one. Usually when I tighten the post screw onto the coil, it loosens - but not this time. Stayed solid as a rock.

I used 2.5mm ID spaced kanthal 24ga, 5 wraps at 0.43 ohm. I did wick it a little differently this time though: less cotton (it is still kinda snug in the coil but definitely not tight. Then I combed it out with the needle tweezers, trimmed it, and fluffed the hell out of it. Top cap went on, and I trimmed it again (maybe a bit too close to the top cap this time). Then I did the Amir-trick (yeah @Amir , that's trademarked now) and blew onto the cotton to get it to fluff back against the cap.

Into the Boro it went, chimney went on (the chimney isn't tighter on the new Exocet, that's about the same). Filled up the Boro, and it pissed juice all over the table through the air hole at the bottom of the Exocet. Remember I told you that I think I trimmed the cotton a bit too close this time? Yeah..

Anyway, it kinda self-corrected. I blew into the chimney from the top of the Boro, cleared out the bit of juice in there, and the leaking stopped. Filled the Boro to the top and it started leaking again - blew into it again, and it stopped again. Left it alone for a bit, no leaking. Did a few dry puffs through the top of the Boro, no leaking. Blew into it, still no leaking. Kinda bizarre.

But I digress. The filled Boro went into the BB (actually I'm beginning to think that the Boro shouldn't be filled before it's screwed into the BB - maybe @Rob Fisher can comment on that part?), set it to 23W, and off to the races.

In the name of science, I chain-vaped it like a psychopath. I lost count at 10 two-second puffs in succession. This may be attributed to three factors, namely: 10 is a big number, nicotine is a Thing, and I was trying to see where I'm oriented in the room with all the vapour swirling around me. But! Even with that harsh and completely unrealistic punishment, there was nary a dry hit.

I'm just a bit paranoid about the next refill, to see if it leaks again - but we'll see. I've been vaping on it for the last 20 minutes and it's fine so far.

PS: But I do suspect I went too close on the cotton. When I do a hard dry puff, I can hear a droplet or two of juice rattling around in the deck.

PS2: Eventually reached the dreaded refill stage, and yup - it leaks. But strangely enough, only until you do about 3-4 dry puffs and then it's fine again. I of course suspect my wicking here. I don't think the problem is with the combing out of the wick, but rather the tails (outside the top cap) being too short. I suppose it could technically also be the chimney that's leaking where it joins the deck, but I rather doubt it.
I'm 99% sure the Exocet wants REALLY thin cotton, but that the cotton should protrude about 5-7mm outside the deck/topcap. Again, Rob might be able to share his wicking technique here.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Scouse45 (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ok, so to report on that experiment:
> 
> Used the new Exocet, and the new (black) Boro tank. First observation: the glass on the black Boro is a MUCH tighter fit. Maybe a bit too much, but it moves so, eh.
> 
> ...


That is wat I've learnt. The amir trick works nicely. Fluff out the cotton and thing it a bit so it wicks easier. But then u don't need to cut it too short at all. Been working like a charm. Blowing the tails to fluff them works very nicely

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> But I digress. The filled Boro went into the BB (actually I'm beginning to think that the Boro shouldn't be filled before it's screwed into the BB - maybe @Rob Fisher can comment on that part?), set it to 23W, and off to the races.



I fill mine before I install because sometimes I get over excited and overfill a bit so I like to wipe the excess off before putting it in the BB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I fill mine before I install because sometimes I get over excited and overfill a bit so I like to wipe the excess off before putting it in the BB.


No Rob, I'm talking about the Boro, man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> No Rob, I'm talking about the Boro, man.



Yip I gathered that... I install the Exocet in the boro, put the glass on, leave a gap, fill with juice, close the glass, wipe the excess juice off because I like my boro filled with no air left... then popo it into the BB.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I gathered that... I install the Exocet in the boro, put the glass on, leave a gap, fill with juice, close the glass, wipe the excess juice off because I like my boro filled with no air left... then popo it into the BB.


Yup I know - my comment was an early-morning attempt at crude humour  I need coffee!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup I know - my comment was an early-morning attempt at crude humour  I need coffee!



Ahhhh... that went right over my head... I need coffee too!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Ok, so to report on that experiment:
> 
> Used the new Exocet, and the new (black) Boro tank. First observation: the glass on the black Boro is a MUCH tighter fit. Maybe a bit too much, but it moves so, eh.
> 
> ...




Try the same method, everything exactly the same, but dont comb the wicks out at all. What you have there that's causing the leaking is the pressure inside the thank forcing juice through the cotton, over saturating the coil and the excess droplets falling into the really tiny airflow hole. Thing is, once that process begins, the law of theromdynamics states that the liquid will follow the path of least resistance so basically the rest of the juice will follow the first drop.... But I too digress...

Don't comb the wicks out, and trim 3-4mm off the chimney. Don't prime the wicks... Just assemble the new black, tighter boro... i find it seals much better than the white one, fill with juice and let the boro stand for 10-15 mins outside of the BB so you can monitor the leaking, where's the droplets coming from etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (6/7/17)

To me this SXK clone would be perfect if not for the fluctuating ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

Riaz said:


> To me this SXK clone would be perfect if not for the fluctuating ohms.



In a process of experimentation by elimination, it seems to be the exocet that's causing the problems. @Rob Fisher tried the authentic exocet and had no issues, I went through a couple of clone exocets before finding one that's stable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> In a process of experimentation by elimination, it seems to be the exocet that's causing the problems. @Rob Fisher tried the authentic exocet and had no issues, I went through a couple of clone exocets before finding one that's stable.


Neither of my Exocets have fluctuating ohms. Well, the first one did at first, but after tightening the positive post, that went away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Neither of my Exocets have fluctuating ohms. Well, the first one did at first, but after tightening the positive post, that went away.



I have neither the tolerance nor the patience to toy with something that fickle... I do find that with clones there are lemons and not worth going through the motions for a replacement. like you said, with this new batch of exo's and the new black boro specifically, I'm finding tighter tolerances and less issues. My biggest issue right now is how often I need to rewick due to the amount of juice going through my BB. the flavor is exceptional and juices that once seemed dull and uninteresting have now come alive. Even highly subtle flavors like Cotton candy by Propaganda which produced little to no flavor in other devices is now one of my go to juices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup I know - my comment was an early-morning attempt at crude humour  I need coffee!



Try Frappe by Milk Lab... Better than Starbucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> I have neither the tolerance nor the patience to toy with something that fickle... I do find that with clones there are lemons and not worth going through the motions for a replacement. like you said, with this new batch of exo's and the new black boro specifically, I'm finding tighter tolerances and less issues. My biggest issue right now is how often I need to rewick due to the amount of juice going through my BB. the flavor is exceptional and juices that once seemed dull and uninteresting have now come alive. Even highly subtle flavors like Cotton candy by Propaganda which produced little to no flavor in other devices is now one of my go to juices.


Indeed. The new black Boro is much tighter - in fact, the glass is probably too tight. If that thing is even just slightly slippery from juice, good luck getting it open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed. The new black Boro is much tighter - in fact, the glass is probably too tight. If that thing is even just slightly slippery from juice, good luck getting it open



Lube the red seal o-ring thing, in time she'll loosen up for you... They always do

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed. The new black Boro is much tighter - in fact, the glass is probably too tight. If that thing is even just slightly slippery from juice, good luck getting it open


You might want to try using "finger cots", it looks like a tiny latex condom and should grip the boro glass nicely.
The cots are available at your local chemist and they're used to protect/ keep dry fingers post surgery.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> Lube the red seal o-ring thing, in time she'll loosen up for you... They always do


Lol.
But I did yes. It'll just have to break in a bit I guess. Will have to rewick it tonight again so second round of lube will be administered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> You might want to try using "finger cots", it looks like a tiny latex condom and should grip the boro glass nicely.
> The cots are available at your local chemist and they're used to protect/ keep dry fingers post surgery.



That would make for one really awkward conversation with the wife when she finds finger condoms in your jeans pocket next to a juice stain which looks like something else...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> You might want to try using "finger cots", it looks like a tiny latex condom and should grip the boro glass nicely.
> The cots are available at your local chemist and they're used to protect/ keep dry fingers post surgery.


That could work - maybe i should just keep a nitrile glove (of which I've got a shitload due to DIY) handy, they're pretty grippy too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> That could work - maybe i should just keep a nitrile glove (of which I've got a shitload due to DIY) handy, they're pretty grippy too.



If you have both the white and the black boro handy, in the name of science... Please try switching the glass and give detailed findings for 5 marks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> If you have both the white and the black boro handy, in the name of science... Please try switching the glass and give detailed findings for 5 marks


Yup that's on my list.
We should send SXK an invoice for all the damn "science" we're doing for them, here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup that's on my list.
> We should send SXK an invoice for all the damn "science" we're doing for them, here.



They'd probably reproduce the invoice and sell it as an @aktorsyl styled 1:1

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> They'd probably reproduce the invoice and sell it as an @aktorsyl styled 1:1


I'd buy 5. The clones can do my work while I go figure out how to get my RTA's to wick correctly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> I'd buy 5. The clones can do my work while I go figure out how to get my RTA's to wick correctly



I'm pretty sure they'd be more troublesome than the exo. After all, the authentic is flawed... Should we really put our faith in the clone?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RichJB (6/7/17)

Doesn't buying 5-6 clones to find one that works defeat the object? Buying an authentic Hadaly for R1100 or five clones at R400 and only getting one that works isn't a smart financial management model for me. Unless of course you need to buy three authentics to find one that works. In that case, it's a rubbish atty and I wouldn't bother with either the original or the clone. All the clone atties I've bought have worked flawlessly. But then I use drippers and it's kinda hard to make a dripper that gives dry hits. Provided you drip juice into it first, natch.

I've heard the Skyline clone is very good. If 50% of users were complaining of regular dry hits regardless of what they did, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Likewise, I would never buy a Kylin. Forking over the cash in the belief that I will be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get leaking is an exercise in futile optimism imo.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

RichJB said:


> Doesn't buying 5-6 clones to find one that works defeat the object? Buying an authentic Hadaly for R1100 or five clones at R400 and only getting one that works isn't a smart financial management model for me. Unless of course you need to buy three authentics to find one that works. In that case, it's a rubbish atty and I wouldn't bother with either the original or the clone. All the clone atties I've bought have worked flawlessly. But then I use drippers and it's kinda hard to make a dripper that gives dry hits. Provided you drip juice into it first, natch.
> 
> I've heard the Skyline clone is very good. If 50% of users were complaining of regular dry hits regardless of what they did, I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Likewise, I would never buy a Kylin. Forking over the cash in the belief that I will be one of the lucky ones who doesn't get leaking is an exercise in futile optimism imo.


Totally agree with you, but there are cases where - even when buying multiple batches - you still end up paying far less than the authentic. For me, the real pain with the authentic is how hard it is to get one in this case (combined with the fact that the Exocet is no longer in production). The BB is such a good concept that I'd be willing to pay good money for it, but I really can't be arsed to go on an F5-hunt for one

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (6/7/17)

So, given the collective experience of everyone contributing to this thread, who HAS had success with the Exocet clone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> So, given the collective experience of everyone contributing to this thread, who HAS had success with the Exocet clone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of us, it seems - with a few weird ones probably from a batch that was made very late on a Friday. I think I counted 3 or 4 dry hit reports on the Exoclone on the forum. The jury is still out on mine. The rest of the BB+Exoclone users are either quiet or happy with their purchases 

I bought 2 Exocets about a week apart and they're very different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/7/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> So, given the collective experience of everyone contributing to this thread, who HAS had success with the Exocet clone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have. 
No issues whatsoever


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I have.
> No issues whatsoever
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Gerrit, remind me of your wicking technique again if you will?
I'm making a list of all the techniques that are proven to work, and a list of the ones that don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Gerrit, remind me of your wicking technique again if you will?
> I'm making a list of all the techniques that are proven to work, and a list of the ones that don't.



I do a Scottish roll with my CB2, the wicking goes in the coil a little tighter than I do my RDAS. 
Then I pop on the Topcap, and fluff the ends by finger flicking them. 
Next I trim them to length (about2-4mm outside the Topcap) , and fluff again. 
Here is the part I think is very important, the bottom of the wick holes have squared corners, and fluffing alone doesn't cover the very ends of the corners, so I make sure the wicks get there with my pointy tweezers. 
Then, the Amir blow. Into the boro, glass on into BB and fill.
Let stand for a couple of toots from the goon and done


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (6/7/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> I do a Scottish roll with my CB2, the wicking goes in the coil a little tighter than I do my RDAS.
> Then I pop on the Topcap, and fluff the ends by finger flicking them.
> Next I trim them to length (about2-4mm outside the Topcap) , and fluff again.
> Here is the part I think is very important, the bottom of the wick holes have squared corners, and fluffing alone doesn't cover the very ends of the corners, so I make sure the wicks get there with my pointy tweezers.
> ...


Sounds the same as me and mine is working great no dry hits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

OK it's now over 24 hours with the Clone BB, Clone Boro and authentic Exocet... works just fine. So the issue is most certainly with the clone atties.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK it's now over 24 hours with the Clone BB, Clone Boro and authentic Exocet... works just fine. So the issue is most certainly with the clone atties.


Awesome, thanks for testing Rob!
Now to figure out what part of the atty is responsible for a dry hit.. ho hum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> If you have both the white and the black boro handy, in the name of science... Please try switching the glass and give detailed findings for 5 marks


Amir - I swopped the glass and it's about the same.

Alright lads, did a rewick tonight. Same coil (2.5mm ID, 24ga kanthal, 5 wraps spaced, 0.43 ohm). Cotton snug but not tight, no combing, fluffed the hell out of it (finger-flick and tweezer tip). Didn't really thin it, just fluffed it good and proper. Left about 3mm of wick outside the top cap, then Amir'ed the cotton tails. Made sure it covered the entire hole, including the 2 right angles at the bottom. Into the Boro (still dry), filled it up and left it for 10 minutes. No leaks. Into the BB, waiting another 10 minutes, then the testing commenced.

Zero dry hits so far, no fluctuating ohms. Chain-vaping also produced no dry hits (but does produce the sizzle after the puff is done, doesn't sound like burning cotton though, more like the coils taking a while to lose their heat. I'll try Ni80 when I rebuild.. much later).

Will vape on it through the evening and report back if it's doing anything funny. The dry hits usually don't start right away, so it's too early to tell if it's up to it's usual f*&kery.

PS: For the record, this is with the new Boro tank (black) and the second batch of Exocet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (6/7/17)

Evening guys... i have 2 clone BB's both running clone exocets. Never had a single dryhit or leak at all... i once had a ohm jump that caused a dryhit but that was condensation onder the boro at the pin.. i just removed the boro and cleaned up condensation and whala!! Since then i keep them dry and clean and never had a ohm jump again. The dry hits i think comes from condensation and its giving the wrong ohms. Just keep them dry and make sure ur 510 drip dit adaptor holding the Boro down is tight and not by finger... i really tighten them up coz theres big strong threads that wont strip. Otherwize im happy... flavour and batterylife and juice usage is much better even than my Serpent SMM. Happy vaping guys and thanx for the honest review @Rob Fisher.

Please note i dont like the clone insider coz i like my long hits and the juice flow the way i wick it is just not enough so its benched and wont be used. Haha!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

@Petrus and others... since the clones came out the authentics are not selling out in a minute. Taking about 20 minutes to sell out. 

If you guys are interested in an authentic wich is roughly double the clone i suggest you seriously consider it as there is a sale this weekend. 

#JustSaying

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> @Petrus and others... since the clones came out the authentics are not selling out in a minute. Taking about 20 minutes to sell out.
> 
> If you guys are interested in an authentic wich is roughly double the clone i suggest you seriously consider it as there is a sale this weekend.
> 
> #JustSaying


Thanks @Christos ! The problem is that we ideally want the Exocet, not just the BB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thanks @Christos ! The problem is that we ideally want the Exocet, not just the BB


The flow is coming out soon and it's a combination of the insider and exocet.

I have one on pre-order.

The authentic doggy is also a pretty decent atty with great flavour and a huge build deck with lots of air coming in at 89 EUR.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Amir - I swopped the glass and it's about the same.
> 
> Alright lads, did a rewick tonight. Same coil (2.5mm ID, 24ga kanthal, 5 wraps spaced, 0.43 ohm). Cotton snug but not tight, no combing, fluffed the hell out of it (finger-flick and tweezer tip). Didn't really thin it, just fluffed it good and proper. Left about 3mm of wick outside the top cap, then Amir'ed the cotton tails. Made sure it covered the entire hole, including the 2 right angles at the bottom. Into the Boro (still dry), filled it up and left it for 10 minutes. No leaks. Into the BB, waiting another 10 minutes, then the testing commenced.
> 
> ...



Thanx for the boro test. 

For the record, the full procedure that you followed, that's the Amir way 

Hope this solves all the tiny niggles, I already know what an awesome vape you're having. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> @Petrus and others... since the clones came out the authentics are not selling out in a minute. Taking about 20 minutes to sell out.
> 
> If you guys are interested in an authentic wich is roughly double the clone i suggest you seriously consider it as there is a sale this weekend.
> 
> #JustSaying



Thnx for the tip... one day when I'm big and my house is built and my new car is paid off and my kids have jobs and my kidney no longer needs me... I'll start saving for an authentic 

One day tho... one day I will own an authentic BB, a hellfire shadow squonker, and line them up with my skyline and reo as the daily rotation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Amir said:


> Thanx for the boro test.
> 
> For the record, the full procedure that you followed, that's the Amir way
> 
> ...


Hahha, patented.
Yup, the vape's good - next time I'll use a bit thinner cotton through the coil though, in addition to using Ni80 instead of kanthal (I hate claptons). Have a suspicion the cotton is jammed a biiiit too tight in there, that "squeeee" sizzle at the end of each puff is annoying a.f.

But this one is pretty solid. Thanks for sharing the Amir (TM).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> @Petrus and others... since the clones came out the authentics are not selling out in a minute. Taking about 20 minutes to sell out.
> 
> If you guys are interested in an authentic wich is roughly double the clone i suggest you seriously consider it as there is a sale this weekend.
> 
> #JustSaying


@Christos, now you are telling me this 20 minute thing, after a new squonker is in the making.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

I was not interested in getting a BB because of the limited limited availability. 

Everytime I have participated in a sale I got a BB and not only a mod but the colour I wanted. 

The unicorn poo is very rare and hard to get and I wanted one and got one on the last sale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> I was not interested in getting a BB because of the limited limited availability.
> 
> Everytime I have participated in a sale I got a BB and not only a mod but the colour I wanted.
> 
> ...


Are you going to give her the flow??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Are you going to give her the flow??


Indeed! She was originally meant for my wife as she wanted the poo bit I'm keeping her and the wife is getting the silver BB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> Indeed! She was originally meant for my wife as she wanted the poo bit I'm keeping her and the wife is getting the silver BB.


Haha, I actually mean The Flow atty from Odis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

Petrus said:


> Haha, I actually mean The Flow atty from Odis


Yes the flow from odis is for the poo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> Yes the flow from odis is for the poo


I think it is going to be a great atty. I nearly pulled the trigger on their squonker, and came onto the list for a Runt. Super excited. NOU IS EK KLAAR

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (6/7/17)

Petrus said:


> I think it is going to be a great atty. I nearly pulled the trigger on their squonker, and came onto the list for a Runt. Super excited. NOU IS EK KLAAR


@Petrus if u decide u hav to many BBs I'll take one off ur hands. I'd like an oringinal @Christos and when u say double the price of the authentic I'm very intrigued....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/7/17)

Scouse45 said:


> @Petrus if u decide u hav to many BBs I'll take one off ur hands. I'd like an oringinal @Christos and when u say double the price of the authentic I'm very intrigued....


Well the dna 40 clone is roughly R1900.
Granted it comes with a bridge etc and the authentic doesn't. 

A new authentic can be gotten for about R4000 without an atty and exc shipping and duties to za.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hahha, patented.
> Yup, the vape's good - next time I'll use a bit thinner cotton through the coil though, in addition to using Ni80 instead of kanthal (I hate claptons). Have a suspicion the cotton is jammed a biiiit too tight in there, that "squeeee" sizzle at the end of each puff is annoying a.f.
> 
> But this one is pretty solid. Thanks for sharing the Amir (TM).



What helps with the sizzle I found on the bigger builds in all attys in general is to keep pulling for a second or two longer after releasing the fire button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (6/7/17)

Christos said:


> Indeed! She was originally meant for my wife as she wanted the poo bit I'm keeping her and the wife is getting the silver BB.



I read keeping the poo and the silver and giving the wife away 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

The SXK 70 chipset in not as efficient as the DNA60 on the authentic... but with an authentic exocet it's a great option to go on the boat fishing... will just take a bottle of juice and some extra batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (6/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The SXK 70 chipset in not as efficient as the DNA60 on the authentic... but with an authentic exocet it's a great option to go on the boat fishing... will just take a bottle of juice and some extra batteries.


They need to bring out vapechains or something to strap to your wrist or jacket or whatever for fishing. I remember losing a few packets of cigarettes over the side of the boat when I went bass fishing in the past.. if that happened to one of my mods I'd throw stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> They need to bring out vapechains or something to strap to your wrist or jacket or whatever for fishing. I remember losing a few packets of cigarettes over the side of the boat when I went bass fishing in the past.. if that happened to one of my mods I'd throw stuff.



I've lost one mod overboard and one scale and one brand new iPhone 6+ (12 hours old)... managed to retrieve the scale because it floated, the mod was retrieved but never really worked well again but the Nautilus Mini went on to serve me a long while still... it actually may still be in service because I piffed it to a mate and he still uses Nautilus Mini's.... the iPhone is still in 25' of water...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Petrus (7/7/17)

@Rob Fisher, I vape the Billet Box at 22 watts, and what I have noticed is that the battery life is definitely better on the DNA 40 chip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Amir (7/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> They need to bring out vapechains or something to strap to your wrist or jacket or whatever for fishing. I remember losing a few packets of cigarettes over the side of the boat when I went bass fishing in the past.. if that happened to one of my mods I'd throw stuff.



Will the iPhone 7 or 7+ armbands not work? The ones u use when running or training. Otherwise I'm pretty sure that @kimbo can 3D print a firearm holster kinda thing to clip to the front of your jeans like appendix style carry. I can whip something up out of Kydex but I really don't have the time as I'm leaving tonight to Saudi Arabia 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marechal (28/7/17)

@Rob Fisher, This works perfect for fishing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Roodt (28/7/17)

Marechal said:


> @Rob Fisher, This works perfect for fishing
> 
> View attachment 102623
> View attachment 102624



Proven again, that sometimes, the hardest problems just need a simple solution. 

Bloody well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (28/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The clone Boro tank also seems just fine... I'm convinced the problem is with the clone atty... the clone exocet and clone Insider. Some people have had zero issues with thier clone atties and my guess is not all batches are the same... but at the price i guess you can buy 5 of them... test them and throw the lemons into the gorge!
> 
> Thanks for reading... going to pass on the clone to a friend and head back to my authentics! But I will try find him a decent clone atty first.



I wish was your friend! Lol, Im think you, Mr Wessels and I should go catch and release some of the mighty bass we have swimming around.

PS: Im a fishing fanatic, but terrible luck at fishing, I'd catch a few here and there, nothing to write home about, but my fishing buddies beat their PBs about 8/10 times fishing with me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/7/17)

Solution for all of the fisherman. Sure you will like it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Roodt (29/7/17)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Solution for all of the fisherman. Sure you will like it.
> 
> View attachment 102672



Dont you just smaak that kiffest chacking chain my china.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kimbo (17/8/17)

Printed a white button to brake the full black






Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

So i played with my BB a bit today. For the last 2 years i have exclusively used twisted spaced kanthal in all my setups (0.35 ohms), but building this in to the BB (I only have the Kanger RBA) posed a challenge due to the diameter of the coil and shorting on the chimney.
So i went back to basics. 6 wrap normal 26g kanthal at 0.9 ohm on a Kuro coil kit and man it brings this box to life. I havent used any setup above 0.5 for a very very long time and its actually brilliant. Yes the throat his is pretty much gone, but flavor is so much better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Vaper (22/12/17)

Interesting @SmokeyJoe 
What ID coil? Have you tried this build with an Exocet or any other bridge? And what juice flavour profile?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/17)

Darth Vaper said:


> Interesting @SmokeyJoe
> What ID coil? Have you tried this build with an Exocet or any other bridge? And what juice flavour profile?


Howzit, nope, dont have money for the other bridges. I received the BB a while ago as a gift from an awesome guy on the forum. But ive been using the BB exclusively since i got it, trying different builds on the Kanger RBA, and this is by far the best, which surprises me
The ID is 3mm built on the Kuro Coiler (the CW-30)
Currently vaping ADV DIY Chilled Irish Cream
Waiting for tank to finish and try a desert mix to see what it does

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------

